# Anyone Sleeping In Their Truck?



## tbholle (Sep 19, 2011)

Anyone on here have a setup in the back of their truck that allows them to sleep and store all of their gear? 

This one is pretty sweet:

Tacoma Camper

Im in line to get a truck within the next few months and thinking about rigging it up similar to this. Wondering if anyone on here has one and what their experience is camping out during the winter in the resort parking lots or during backcountry trips, etc? Also if you rock this setup, Id like to see some pictures!


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

When I read this title, this is the first thing I thought of. Apparently, Kimura upgraded her digs and Bilocq inherited the Shred'and'Bed?

I say, DO IT. Would be fuckin' sweet. Maybe you could even bum a shower from someone's place every once in a while?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i have one i made for my tacoma, i made it from square aluminum tubing from home depot. it has a big pull out drawer in the middle and full length spaces down the sides - you can fit a shitload of fly rods in there, spey rods in tubes - but in my setup snowboards have to go on the platform surface. its sick.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't do that, but that's awesome. 

First chair every day!


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

I kinda do something like this. When I have more than two days off in a row from work I try and save some gas money. Fold the back seats down. Blanket. Sleeping bag. All of the gear goes in the front seat/ where ever it fits. Boards go on the roof rack and are locked in. The only thing that I have found to be kinda tricky is drying your boots. I usually bring newspaper and shove it in there when im done.


----------



## tbholle (Sep 19, 2011)

cool vids, thanks. thats exactly what Im after, but thinking about a little more organized approach under the platform.. The aluminum tubing sounds like a good idea; much lighter than 2x4s. 

ShredLife: easy to stay warm overnight/dressing for the day in the morning?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Never did this but back in the day my dad had an F150 with a camper cap, all outfitted with bunks, heater and storage for deer hunting.
Not sure the temps by you but might consider adding heat?
Certainly save on expenses to have a rolling hotel


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Ttam said:


> The only thing that I have found to be kinda tricky is drying your boots.


take your liners out of your boots at night and sleep with them in the bottom of your sleeping bag, or wear them. defrost frozen outer laces over your coffee water's steam in the morning.



tbholle said:


> cool vids, thanks. thats exactly what Im after, but thinking about a little more organized approach under the platform.. The aluminum tubing sounds like a good idea; much lighter than 2x4s.
> 
> ShredLife: easy to stay warm overnight/dressing for the day in the morning?


i had one made from wood first, but it was a bit heavy and crappily put together for taking it in and out of the truck when i didn't want it in there. 

easy to stay warm overnight with a good sleeping bag for sure. there are tricks for snowcamping like sleeping with a nalgene bottle of boiled water in your bag, and with the truck sometimes i'll bring the Mr. Buddy propane tent heater and use it for 30-45 second blasts which makes the canopy hot as hell.

getting out of your warm toasty sleeping bag in the morning is always a little tough when its cold out, but if there are freshies to vie for it makes it a whole lot easier  

i keep my backpacking stove in the drawer with coffee fixins so i can make my first cup while i'm still in the sleeping bag.... its the little things


----------



## tbholle (Sep 19, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> getting out of your warm toasty sleeping bag in the morning is always a little tough when its cold out, but if there are freshies to vie for it makes it a whole lot easier
> 
> i keep my backpacking stove in the drawer with coffee fixins so i can make my first cup while i'm still in the sleeping bag.... its the little things


yeah think i can fight a little cold air for some freshies..

Trying to put plans together to account for all of the little things like coffee and cooking meals, ect. I like the drawer idea, but have also seen a couple of setups that used hinged doors in the platform to access different boxes and stashes throughout the truck bed. Although I think long, compartmentalized drawers sound like a better idea.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

tbholle said:


> doors in the platform to access different boxes and stashes throughout the truck bed.


mine has a space behind the drawer for that. you roll back the mattress from the cab side and pop up the plywood deck and there is a space that an old army surplus trunk i have fits in there for emergency crap/stashing illegal aliens, etc.

i'm in Ptown too, you're welcome to check my setup out sometime if you like.. i'm actually trying to get the funds together to upgrade to a big diesel so imma hopefully sell this thing soon.


----------



## tbholle (Sep 19, 2011)

couch surfing would be nice. new to the area though and would love to be able to to stay in /near the lot for a few days at a time rather than driving back and forth to Portland. Also would be nice for a trip around to other ski areas and chasing storms, etc.

most of the tops ive been looking at seem to now have good insulation and moisture barriers already in them


----------



## tbholle (Sep 19, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> mine has a space behind the drawer for that. you roll back the mattress from the cab side and pop up the plywood deck and there is a space that an old army surplus trunk i have fits in there for emergency crap/stashing illegal aliens, etc.
> 
> i'm in Ptown too, you're welcome to check my setup out sometime if you like.. i'm actually trying to get the funds together to upgrade to a big diesel so imma hopefully sell this thing soon.


cool, yeah I wouldnt mind checking that out. What year/model tacoma do you have? sounds like you gotta pretty cool rig


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

its a 2000, about 210k on it, automatic.

you definitely gotta watch out for condensation (more than with a tent even) with the canopy in the winter tho... i sleep with the windows cracked. its all about a bomber sleeping bag.

Meadows lets motherfuckers camp (or can't prevent them from camping) in the parking lot off to the side pretty much all winter tho... i wanna get an rv or a camper and leave it up there all season and just dirtbag out.


----------



## BamBam (Sep 17, 2011)

prettty cool set up.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

I have to get a new (different) car by november. I can't seem to decided between a tacoma or a subie. i was leaning towards the subie for gas but that truck set up looks rad totally reminded of that ben bilocq day in life


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> its a 2000, about 210k on it, automatic.


 4wd? do you have pics of your set up?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i don't have any pics but i could probably hook some up.. yea its 4wd 3.4 v6 - the truck is a beast, and its been nothing but awesome for me. my next truck will just have to be bigger - the tacoma is an extra cab, but the backseat sucks for any normal sized person back there (just a 2 door). i need a real backseat going forward. 

i will backup the diesel with an old $3-4k subie tho...they're great little cars - if you don't need the towing/hauling of a truck i don't think you an go wrong.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

my buddy had a setup like that in his s10. pretty cool but it was a little cramped height wise for me. I think his rack was up way to high and could have been lower. 

for wasatchman either one is a good buy, but with small trucks, you have to have weight over the rear tires, snow tires isnt enough, in my experience. subies are nice, but you cant sleep in there with your gear, unless you have ski rack. i camped out once, kinda nice actually perfect length and my penny stove kept it nice and warm. im 6'1" 195 in a 03 forester. the outbacks are longer.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

only other reason to pick the truck over the subie is also to consider ground clearance if you plan to access BC roads, 4x4 roads, summer hiking access roads etc. when it comes to clearance the subies 4x4 isnt that useful!


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

Obviously the tacoma will be better offroad, but subies are pretty capable for what they are-wagons lol
.
Rocking the Outback, p1 - YouTube
http://youtu.be/bTD1aOA7mac
Kubo over a hole - YouTube
Kubo up 2nd obstacle - YouTube


----------



## tbholle (Sep 19, 2011)

CMSbored said:


> Kubo up 2nd obstacle - YouTube


looks like ill be sticking with more ground clearance...and a clean bumper.

had been debating between subaru and tacoma for a while but a tacoma seems like a better match for summer activities around here


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

lol wtf? why would those retards even TRY that? they're beating the shit outta that poor thing... 

you can drive a tacoma up THAT easy. on the other hand you could mob that subie 65 mph on packed snowy roads - the tacoma i stick around 50 or so max


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

i slept in the bed of my truck this summer...it was fun and kinda cozy but also a pretty big PITA, so im not going to be doing this again. 












check out this thread on TW, pretty cool and you should get some good ideas on sleeping platforms.

Sleeping Platform Build. Thoughts? - Tacoma World Forums

Also as you can probably tell, my recommendation is a a tacoma, they are some bullet proof bad ass little trucks!



or you can go full retard and build this Pow Chasing Truck. How To: Make A Pow Chasing Truck With Mike Basich | TransWorld Snowboarding




ShredLife said:


> lol wtf? why would those retards even TRY that? they're beating the shit outta that poor thing...
> 
> you can drive a tacoma up THAT easy. on the other hand you could mob that subie 65 mph on packed snowy roads - the tacoma i stick around 50 or so max


ya, thats pretty dam stupid. I bet even the Pre-Runner with the diff lock on could get up that thing, but the subie just has too small of tires and not near enough clearance. Keep the subie where it belongs, on roads.


----------



## tbholle (Sep 19, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> or you can go full retard and build this Pow Chasing Truck. How To: Make A Pow Chasing Truck With Mike Basich | TransWorld Snowboarding


wow...now thats a beast! I think I could make something pretty bad ass if I had some of those sponsors paying for it!


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Here is what I want....:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, I pictured you as more of an A-Team (original of course) van type guy.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> lol wtf? why would those retards even TRY that? they're beating the shit outta that poor thing...
> 
> you can drive a tacoma up THAT easy. on the other hand you could mob that subie 65 mph on packed snowy roads - the tacoma i stick around 50 or so max


lol people with money and no common sense. 

sometimes its scary having the subie awd. it can put you way outside your comfort zone, quickly. smart driving is encouraged in any vehicle in the snow.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Wolf all that is missing is a "snorkel" and there is no where you couldn't go....


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

slyder said:


> Wolf all that is missing is a "snorkel" and there is no where you couldn't go....



other than maybe a low overhead tunnel haha. i want van now


----------



## tbholle (Sep 19, 2011)

slyder said:


> Wolf all that is missing is a "snorkel" and there is no where you couldn't go....


and a pre-paid deisel card...


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> i slept in the bed of my truck this summer...it was fun and kinda cozy but also a pretty big PITA, so im not going to be doing this again.


Did you _lower_ that?


----------

